# Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Mein System lief den Winter über recht stabil, nachdem ich 2 9cm-Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich eingebaut habe... jetzt allerdings macht die steigende Außentemperatur meinem Intel Core i5 750 mit Standardkühler und meinen 2 GeForce (GTX 275 & 9500 GT) zu schaffen - die GTX schafft's noch am besten, auch wenn die Wärmeabstrahlung der 9500 GT die Effektivität ihres dicken Lüfters etwas senkt...
Hat irgendwer eine (möglichst günstige, aber effektive) Empfehlung - außer runtertakten... das würd' ich gern vermeiden... und Reinigung der Lüfter ist selbstverständlich alle Nase lang angesagt...


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Was hast du für ein gehäuse und wieviele Lüfter kannst du noch unterbringen?
Ein besserer Cpu-Kühler würde den i5-750 schon mal drücken, ein Artic Cooling Freezer würde es auch erstmal tun. Für mehr als 30€ würde ich mir mal den Scythe Mugen 2 anschauen.

Bei den Grafikkarten würde ich mal schauen, ob es gehen würde, die Plätze zu tauschen, damit die gtx275 mehr Luft bekommt, wird die 9500gt wärmer?

Was hast du denn für Temps unter Last?


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Du könntest auch bei den Grakkas per MSI Afterburner die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 100% anheben... 

mach doch mal bitte ein paar Fotos vom Innenraum des PC´s


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Naja, ich könnte noch einen großen Lüfter hinten anbringen, und noch 2 HDD-Lüfter an der Seite. Chieftec-Gehäuse (glaub, die sind sich ziemlich gleich).
Die 9500GT scheint vor allem wesentlich langsamer runter zu kühlen. Zuletzt hatte ich gestern die GTX275 auf max. 57°C, die 9500GT auf - ich glaub - 59°C...
Macht das denn bei den heutigen Boards keinen Unterschied mehr, auf welchem Slot die (Haupt-)GraKa sitzt? Ich hab das ASUS P7P55D, und die Slots sind zumindest unterschiedlich gefärbt... dachte, das könnte ein Hinweise sein "Hier die bessere"... *g*

Edit:
Die Lüfter hab ich schon per nvidia-systemsteuerung manuell auf 100% gestellt... *seufz*
Die Kerne der CPU gingen auch auf 53 - 56°C


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*


Hast du grade gesagt, das du Lasttemps von <60°C hast?

Wenn das so ist, dann lass dir gesagt sein, das dich viele beneiden würden, manche haben wirklich Tempprobleme zwischen 70-90°C.^^ 60°C ist für Grafikkarten ne gute Lasttemp.

Was erwartest du denn für Temps?


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

*achselzuck* keine ahnung. max 50°C... bis da läuft fallout 3 nämlich problemlos. sobald die temp höher ist, fängt's schon an probleme zu machen. und bei 57°C schmiert's ab. hab schon ausprobiert, ob's an was anderem liegt, aber egal bei welchem game, spätestens bei 57°C schmiert's ab. und die fps sinkt ab 50°C deutlich ab...


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Nicht gut...
Garantie Grakka?


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Meinst, könnte Garantiefall sein? Ich meine, unter 50°C läuft alles wie geschmiert...


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Das kann nicht sein, 57°C ist absolut im grünen Bereich für eine Grafikkarte. Prozessor bei 50°C und ein Stück drüber ist auch gut, da sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.
Wie warm werden South  und Nordbridge? 
Wenn du dir Speed-Fan runterlädst, müsste es da warte wie Temp1,Temp2,Temp3 etc geben, da sollte eine davon MB-Temp sein.
Könnte sein, das die Grafikkarten den Chipsatz erwärmen, und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es an Grakas/Cpu liegt. Was für ein Netzteil hast du? Könnte sein, das sich das erhitzt und somit weniger leistet.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*



kress schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein, 57°C ist absolut im grünen Bereich für eine Grafikkarte. Prozessor bei 50°C und ein Stück drüber ist auch gut, da sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.
> Wie warm werden South und Nordbridge?
> Wenn du dir Speed-Fan runterlädst, müsste es da warte wie Temp1,Temp2,Temp3 etc geben, da sollte eine davon MB-Temp sein.
> Könnte sein, das die Grafikkarten den Chipsatz erwärmen, und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
> ...


 
Könnte auch sein...

Bitte poste mal dein ganzes sys...


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

nitrox rev2.0 750W
über den link in meiner sig müsste mein sysprofile erreichbar sein... is vielleicht am einfachsten... *speedfan such*


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Nöpe, klick mal selber auf deine Sig, da wirst nur zum Bild geleitet. xD


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

oh je *sig änder*


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Hast du mal die Übertaktung zurück genommen?


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Ja, als erstes. Danach wurd's fast besser. Es dauerte zumindest etwas länger, bis die 50°C und dann die ca. 57°C erreicht waren... :-\


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Kannst du die Graka mal in nem anderen System testen um diese auszuschließen? Das wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Kein Ersatzsystem mehr vorhanden... aber wie ich schon andeutete: hab extra drauf geachtet, ob eine auffällige Übereinstimmung zwischen Abstürzen und Temperaturentwicklung besteht. Und die Abstürze/Auffälligkeiten (fps-Verlust) fielen immer mit den genannten Temperaturen zusammen (+/- 1°C). Hab' HW Monitor extra laufen lassen zur Beobachtung...


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Teste mal mit Furmark und Prime95.
Erst abwechselnd und dann gleichzeitig.
Furmark ist Grafikkartenbelastung und Prime95 für den Prozessor.

Bei Furmark siehst du ja auch die fps und die Temperatur, da sollte es sich ja ähnlich verhalten.


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Furmark hab' ich sogar schonmal gemacht... aber im Winter bei offenem Fenster und Zugluft, als der Rechner grad neu war... Werd' ich nachher mal machen und Berichten ^^


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Welche Temperaturen hast du denn da erreicht? Lass am besten mal so 20min laufen um die Maximale Temperatur herrauszufinden. Am besten mal bei dem kritischen Tempbereich auf die fps-Zahl schauen.


----------



## Loki2643 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Scheinbar stimmte die aufgezeichnete Maximaltemperatur vom HW Monitor nicht... Furmark hat meine GTX275 in nichtmal 5 Minuten auf 86°C gebracht... zwar blieb die angezeigte fps-zahl relativ hoch (avg. 80 nach 10 min., current beim beenden 69), aber zwischendurch gab's immer wieder einzelne "aussetzer", die jedoch nur zu sehen waren und nicht als zahl angezeigt wurden... :-\

Edit:
Bei Speedfan habe ich keine MB-Temperatur gefunden. Nur 2x GPU, AUX, CPU, System, HD1, HD2, Core 1 - 4...
Edit2:
Die CPU-Core-Temperaturen sind dabei übrigens auch auf 70 - 74°C gestiegen...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Temperaturen stimmen jetzt schon eher. Sind aber immer noch im grünen Bereich.
Nvidia gibt Max Temp Über 100 Grad an( wenn ich mich recht entsinne), meine 9800 Gt wird bis zu 98 C heiss, ist aber auch eine der größten Hitzköpfe.
Schau mal mit GPU-Z zwecks Temps, dein Problem wird woanders liegen evtl. ist die 2 Graka oder Treiber dran Schuld.
Aber da haben andere sicherlich mehr Know-How


----------



## kress (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Du wirst nicht drum rum kommen, dir neue Kühler zu besorgen. Das es anfängt und laggt, liegt wohl an der Cpu, ich glaub die fängt bei 70°C und mehr mit runtertakten an, und das sehr stark. Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du mal das Innere vom Gehäuse ablichten könntest, sowie die anordnung der Lüfter beschreiben könntest.
Das die Graka so hoch geht, war zu erwarten, die bekommt wohl nicht genug Luft, ist aber grade noch verträglich.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*



kress schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht drum rum kommen, dir neue Kühler zu besorgen. Das es anfängt und laggt, liegt wohl an der Cpu, ich glaub die fängt bei 70°C und mehr mit runtertakten an, und das sehr stark. Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du mal das Innere vom Gehäuse ablichten könntest, sowie die anordnung der Lüfter beschreiben könntest.
> Das die Graka so hoch geht, war zu erwarten, die bekommt wohl nicht genug Luft, ist aber grade noch verträglich.


 
Ich stimm hier Kress zu....

Sicherlich kämpft der Boxed-Kühler mit den Temps...

Aber ein Bild würde uns helfen...


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Bilder vom Innenraum hab ich noch nicht (keine Kamera mit Blitz und Lichtverhältnisse ... tzzz), aber mal nen Screenie von Speedfan... mit ist da nämlich eine Kleinigkeit aufgefallen, und ich bin nicht sicher, ob das nicht ein schlechtes Zeichen sein könnte...

Man beachte, dass dort, wo die Temperaturen plötzlich auf 0°C gingen (warum auch immer) die Temperaturen der Grafikkarten weiter normal gemessen wurden... also scheint's nicht einfach ein Aussetzer des Logs gewesen zu sein...
Oder passiert das bei Speedfan einfach mal zwischendurch?


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Nein, ist etwas ungewöhnlich.
Bei was treten denn solche Temps auf? Reproduzierbar?


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Hab noch keinen Zusammenhang mit irgendwas festgestellt. Ist mir aber auch erst vorhin wirklich aufgefallen. Das war zwar gestern schonmal, aber da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, ob das einfach ein Log-Aussetzer war, oder nur bestimmte Sensoren... Ich werd' mal drauf achten (ich glaub, ich brauch nen zweiten Monitor... *g*)...
Hab jetzt mal behelfsmäßig Fotos vom Innenraum gemacht. Wie schon erwähnt: Grafikkarten lassen sich nicht tauschen, weil die Große nicht auf den unteren Slot passt... kommt sich dann mit dem Anschluss meiner primären HDD ins Gehege...
Die Gehäuselüfter an der Außenwand pusten nach innen... Bevor ich die eingebaut hatte, gab's sogar im Winter Probleme - bei offenem Fenster...


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Ich sehe ein Nitrox Netzteil.
Ich weiß nicht wies damit steht, was besonders gutes kann nicht sein.
Die Wärme die ins Netzteil gedrückt wird, kanns vielleicht auch sein, die Gpus produzieren ja massig davon und die geht ja ins Netzteil rein. Nimm mal einen Seitenlüfter weg und bau ihn zwischen Netzteil und Gpus, nach ausen blasend. Schau mal obs dann besser wird.


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Hm, laut Beschreibung des Netzteils hat das eine "Optimale Wärmeableitung durch gegenläufige Lüfter"... Aber testen kann ich es ja mal...
Ein neuer CPU-Lüfter ist auch schon geplant... vielleicht schon morgen oder übermorgen... Allerdings werde ich aus den Angaben auf der Seite des Ladens nicht schlau... Bei den Boards und CPUs steht für meine CPU nur "LGA1156", bei den Lüftern jedoch nur die 3-stelligen Bezeichnungen. Hab' im Netz Lüfter für LGA1156 (interessanter Weise nicht die, die der Laden hat) gesehen, die auch für - ich glaub - Socket 775 oder so passten... kann ich danach gehen? Nicht, dass die nachher NUR darauf, aber nicht auf meinen passen... diese Sockel-ID-Verwirrung sollte mal irgendwann enden... -.-

Edit:
Also, ich hab das mit dem "Lüfter nach außen pusten lassen" getestet... gaaaanz schlechte Idee. Ein Lüfter sollte eigentlich frische Luft auf den CPU-Kühler blasen, die jetzt aber von dem anderen wohl mit abgesaugt wurde... CPU stieg seeeeehr schnell auf 60°C (und das auf nur auf dem Desktop). Ich hab's wieder geändert und die Temperatur ist auf dem Desktop zumindest wieder unter 50°C...

Edit2:
So, hab mir jetzt nen neuen Lüfter gekauft. Den Scythe Mugen 2 hatten die nicht im Laden, aber den AC Freezer XTREME Rev.2 ... zusätzlich hab' ich mir noch nen 12cm-Gehäuselüfter zugelegt, der die Abluft vom AC [...] aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Nur einer der kleinen seitlichen 8cm-Lüfter lohnt nicht mehr wirklich... würde nur direkt auf die flache Oberseite vom CPU-Kühler pusten... und als 8cm-Lüfter passt er auch nicht auf den Rahmen für die HDD-Lüfter... Mal sehen, ob ich 'ne andere Verwendung finde.

Danke jedenfalls für die Tipps und die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Der Freezer war eine akzeptable Wahl, für den normalen Betrieb gut. Wie sieht es jetzt mit den Temperaturen von allem aus, insbesondere von der Cpu?
Hast du noch Leistungseinbrüche?


----------



## Loki2643 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Nope, bei weitem nicht mehr. Hab mal testweise - hatte der Verkäufer sogar empfohlen - um zu sehen, ob die Kühlung auch genug Reserven hat, das OC-Tool von Asus laufen lassen (schnelle Übertaktung - so sollte wohl die Übertaktung nicht übermäßig ausfallen). Steigerung 39%. Ich hab das dann mal mit ein paar Spielen getestet... und sogar so gelassen... die Temperatur ist nur 1x (bei einer Video-Rekompression) auf 61°C gestiegen, gab jedoch auch keine Probleme. Sonst blieb die CPU-Temperatur unter 60°C, oft soger eher bei 50°C.
Positiv aufgefallen ist mir, dass dadurch, dass der Lüfter die Luft "durchpustet" und nicht auf das Board drückt, der stetige Luftzug von vorn nach hinten auch das restliche Gehäuse zumindest ein wenig mitzukühlen scheint. ^^


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Wieder einmal ein Beweiß, das der Boxed nichts taugt.
Asus Turbo-V hat 39% mehr Leistung rausgeholt? Mit welchem Takt läuft der i5 jetzt? Afaik sind 3,4ghz ohne Vcore-Erhöhung drin.


----------



## Loki2643 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe/Empfehlung für Kühlung benötigt...*

Sind jetzt (wenn EPU-6 nicht drosselt) ~3,7GHz... ^^


----------

